# ear crop



## sumo (Jan 25, 2010)

im getting sumo's ear cropped on march 3, 2010.... its gonna cost me $500 after tax and medication..... does this sound right?...................... how much did it cost you to get your dogs ear cropped? and whats the recovery time?


----------



## Diesels_Mama (Mar 12, 2009)

Diesels ear crop cost us around 350 and that was done with a laser. recovery time was about a week but he didn't need taping. But everywhere is differently priced. I'm down in louisiana.


----------



## duece40sx (Dec 12, 2009)

is it true they shoot them with heroin to do the crop?


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

dang thats expensive.. i think i remember my cousin telling me Daisy's cost $50.. hers came out nice too..

*edit*

i just asked him.. he told me $125 .. but he has a guy who does them for $80 now..


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

duece40sx said:


> is it true they shoot them with heroin to do the crop?


No, it is not true, they put them under anesthesia just like with any other medical procedure preformed by a licensed veterinarian.



cEElint said:


> dang thats expensive.. i think i remember my cousin telling me Daisy's cost $50.. hers came out nice too..
> 
> *edit*
> 
> i just asked him.. he told me $125 .. but he has a guy who does them for $80 now..


A guy? I hope it's a vet who does it.


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

IT cost me $300.00 to get my dog's done and the follow up visit was free.

It just depends on where you are at and who you go to!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I know in so cal some vets will do them as cheap as 50 bucks if you bring in a whole litter and I have had a few dogs cost as much at 450 it just depends on the vet.


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

I paid $175 total, but it was about 1.5 years ago. Now, I believe it's $300. The recovery time was approx. 4 weeks (completely healed).


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

chinos was 308, 400 after it was all said and done. about four weeks totally healed like nesone said


----------



## duece40sx (Dec 12, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> No, it is not true, they put them under anesthesia just like with any other medical procedure preformed by a licensed veterinarian.
> 
> .


cause when my friend had his bullys ears cropped he told me they made him sing a waiver incase something went wrong? he told me they gave him the shot and he knocked out in about 3 seconds completly

maybe he was joking?


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> A guy? I hope it's a vet who does it.


for $125 its a vet.. $80, its his buddy who has a kennel here.. he has all the equipment to do it correctly..


----------



## starlitparlit (Oct 14, 2005)

my dog's a few years back was around $300 at my vet in Louisiana.


----------



## rexdrifter (Feb 10, 2010)

350$ ish for mine, im in north carolina, heal time was about 3 weeks tho when she came home from the vet i think she was high cause she was doing front flips and getting her head stuck under the couch.. she was a crazy pup tho.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

rexdrifter said:


> 350$ ish for mine, im in north carolina, heal time was about 3 weeks tho when she came home from the vet i think she was high cause she was doing front flips and getting her head stuck under the couch.. she was a crazy pup tho.


:rofl: I'm sorry but I busted out laughing at the getting her head stuck under the couch part.The image that put in my head was funny :rofl:

$500 does sound kinda expensive.But I guess it does depend on where you live at and the vet.


----------



## Pittielove29 (Dec 21, 2009)

duece40sx said:


> cause when my friend had his bullys ears cropped he told me they made him sing a waiver incase something went wrong? he told me they gave him the shot and he knocked out in about 3 seconds completly
> 
> maybe he was joking?


You have to sign a waiver for any medical procedure like that. Some animals can have issues waking up from anesthesia. You're always taking a risk when your animal gets a procedure done that requires them to be put under. The anesthesia does knock them out pretty quickly too.


----------



## Hanover Pits (Jan 29, 2010)

My buddy bruce got his apbt odin's ears cropped at moore's animal clinic for $150.00 
If I were to ever do it I'd take mine there.. odin's recovery time was about 4 wks. with nesporine after stiches were taken out


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

I pay $195 and that's with tax, meds and as many wraps as I need done....


----------



## xsax (Jan 16, 2010)

mine was 100 and it wasnt a vet but an experienced old tymer from around here he does alot of big name kennels around here too they all go to him bigger discount if u go with several pups.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

We charge $200 regularly unless the pup is older.


----------



## MyHonda717 (Jan 19, 2010)

Does anyone know of a reputable Vet near or in Harrisburg , PA that they can refer me to for the cropping?


----------



## brentspitts318 (Feb 8, 2010)

Not that it matters because different states have different prices but I do some volunteer work for a vet in my are in Louisiana and he only charges $85 total for the crop, medicines, and checkups...other places around are running like $150-$300...i dont know why he doesnt charge more but he gets so much business that he will do things for cheaper price than others due to the fact that on crop jobs he doesnt make alot newaz so he lets things go for cheap. He does a great job though.


----------



## curtin9901 (Feb 23, 2010)

*How old is too old?*

*Hello there I have a 6month old blue pitbull named Kaine. I want to get his ears cropped but I am afraid that I might have waited to long. Is he too old now to have his ears cropped???*


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

curtin9901 said:


> *Hello there I have a 6month old blue pitbull named Kaine. I want to get his ears cropped but I am afraid that I might have waited to long. Is he too old now to have his ears cropped???*


No, it's not too late. You just have to find a vet that will do it for you, and find him/her fast, cause time is ticking away.

Also, have them crop those spikes too


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

agreed, those spikes are ridiculous


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

too old is only an issue for length of crop


----------



## rexdrifter (Feb 10, 2010)

Sampsons Dad said:


> too old is only an issue for length of crop


i thought you could only get them done 10-12 weeks? :hammer:


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

rexdrifter said:


> i thought you could only get them done 10-12 weeks? :hammer:


No I have seen adult Dogos get ear crops.


----------



## xsax (Jan 16, 2010)

older dogs can still get their ears done but will be mostly a shorter cut


----------



## rexdrifter (Feb 10, 2010)

oh gotcha^^


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

I think sumo is gonna look great with cropped ears and I had to pay 170 for meekos and 250 (6yrs ago) for chinas ill be getting pinks done at the same vet for 170


----------



## sumo (Jan 25, 2010)

yeah, im getting it done.... it just sucks that i have to pay $500.. theres only one animal hospital here that does ear cropping out of hundreds of vets.... every clinic around here stopped cropping a few years ago... thats probably why they can jack the price so high.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

sumo said:


> yeah, im getting it done.... it just sucks that i have to pay $500.. theres only one animal hospital here that does ear cropping out of hundreds of vets.... every clinic around here stopped cropping a few years ago... thats probably why they can jack the price so high.


It's called MONOPOLY and it does suck!


----------

